
The EntitleMen: techno-libertarian right wing sockpuppets of silicon valley - epsylon
http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/193575.html
======
hackuser
This brings to mind a quote I posted in another discussion:

 _Cicero made the point fifty years before the birth of Christ: “Not to know
what happened before one was born is always to be a child.” The American
historian, Arthur Schlesinger Jr., made the same point in the essay that
served as his epitaph when it was published in the New York Times on January
1, 2007, two months before he died. Under the heading, “Folly’s Antidote,” he
prescribed strong doses of history as a cure for “the delusions of omnipotence
and omniscience,” akin to those that persuaded the Bush Administration to
stage a rerun in Iraq of America’s misadventure in Vietnam. The failure to
connect the then with the now Schlesinger diagnosed as an illness which, if
left untreated, he thought likely to lead to the death of the American idea.
Children unfamiliar with the world in time make easy marks for the dealers in
fascist politics and quack religion._

From: [http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/states-war/gulf-
time](http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/states-war/gulf-time)

I fear that because many in tech disdain the value of the liberal arts and the
humanitites, there could be a fertile, critical mass of ignorance. Even worse,
because many in tech are there for there intellectual abilities, we get the
deadly mixing of ignorance and arrogance.

